# Instalação do KDE 4

## walbon

Antes tentei usar o layman para instalar o KDE4, porém como saiu no portage já eu desci usar o emerge para instalar o KDE 4. 

A versão que estou tentando é o KDE 4.0.3, mas agora o problema é que na hora de compilar o kwin-4.0.3 ele acusa a falta do OpenGL na compilação do qt:4 com a flag opengl, porém já tentei mas ele parece que dá um erro no meio.

```

 emerge  --buildpkg --usepkg =kwin-4.0.3

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kwin-4.0.3 to /

 * kdebase-workspace-4.0.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking kdebase-workspace-4.0.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * This package requires 'x11-libs/qt:4' to be built with the following USE flags: 'accessibility dbus gif jpeg opengl* png qt3support ssl zlib'.

 * Flags marked with an * are missing.

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kwin-4.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kde4-meta_pkg_setup

 *        kde4-meta.eclass, line  134:  Called kde4-base_pkg_setup

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line  329:  Called kde4-functions_check_use

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line  516:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Missing USE flags found"

 *  The die message:

 *   Missing USE flags found

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

```

/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/work/kwin_build/kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/ruleswidget.moc: In member function ‘virtual int KWin::RulesWidget::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)’:

/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/work/kwin_build/kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/ruleswidget.moc:121: error: ‘RulesWidgetBase’ has not been declared

/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/work/kwin_build/kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/ruleswidget.moc: In member function ‘void KWin::RulesWidget::changed(bool)’:

/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/work/kwin_build/kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/ruleswidget.moc:172: error: no matching function for call to ‘QMetaObject::activate(KWin::RulesWidget* const, const QMetaObject*, int, void* [2])’

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:307: note: candidates are: static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:308: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:309: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, const QMetaObject*, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:310: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, const QMetaObject*, int, int, void**)

make[2]: *** [kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/CMakeFiles/kcm_kwinrules.dir/ruleswidget.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/CMakeFiles/kcm_kwinrules.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kwin-4.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *    kwin-4.0.3.ebuild, line   43:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *     kde4-meta.eclass, line  323:  Called kde4-meta_src_make

 *     kde4-meta.eclass, line  466:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *     kde4-base.eclass, line  479:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   cmake-utils.eclass, line  150:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake "$@" || die "Make failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/cache/portage/kde-base/kwin-4.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Ao tentar compilar o qt:4 dá o seguinte no pretend

```

USE="jpeg jpeg2k gif png opengl" emerge -vp qt:4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility gif jpeg mysql opengl* png qt3support ssl zlib -cups -dbus* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

O opengl fica com este * que não sei o que significa.

Até hoje não achei ninguém com um erro parecido com o meu,... na verdade achei, só que não achei a solução.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Moved from Desktop Environments to Portuguese.

[mod]Since the post is in Portuguese, I've moved the thread to the Portuguese Forum[/mod]

Todos os posts fora dos Foruns internacionais devem ser feitos em Inglês.

Como a mensagem de erro indica, tem que voltar a compilar o qt:4 com a use opengl. O emerge -pv qt:4 não acusa nenhum erro. Não faça nunca nenhum emerge com as USE flags especificadas na linha de comando. A próxima vez que fizer emerge a esse pacote, perde essas alterações. Altere as USE flags no /etc/make.conf ou melhor ainda no /etc/portage/package.use/*.

----------

## walbon

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como a mensagem de erro indica, tem que voltar a compilar o qt:4 com a use opengl. O emerge -pv qt:4 não acusa nenhum erro. Não faça nunca nenhum emerge com as USE flags especificadas na linha de comando. A próxima vez que fizer emerge a esse pacote, perde essas alterações. Altere as USE flags no /etc/make.conf ou melhor ainda no /etc/portage/package.use/*.

 

Recompilei o Qt:4 sem a flag opengl, porém o problema persiste quand eu vou compilar o startkde

```

emerge  --buildpkg --usepkg =kdebase-startkde-4.0.3

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:307: note: candidates are: static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:308: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:309: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, const QMetaObject*, int, void**)

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qobjectdefs.h:310: note:                 static void QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, const QMetaObject*, int, int, void**)

make[2]: *** [kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/CMakeFiles/kcm_kwinrules.dir/ruleswidget.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kwin/kcmkwin/kwinrules/CMakeFiles/kcm_kwinrules.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kwin-4.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *    kwin-4.0.3.ebuild, line   43:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *     kde4-meta.eclass, line  323:  Called kde4-meta_src_make

 *     kde4-meta.eclass, line  466:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *     kde4-base.eclass, line  479:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   cmake-utils.eclass, line  150:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake "$@" || die "Make failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *walbon wrote:*   

>  *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   
> 
> Como a mensagem de erro indica, tem que voltar a compilar o qt:4 com a use opengl. O emerge -pv qt:4 não acusa nenhum erro. Não faça nunca nenhum emerge com as USE flags especificadas na linha de comando. A próxima vez que fizer emerge a esse pacote, perde essas alterações. Altere as USE flags no /etc/make.conf ou melhor ainda no /etc/portage/package.use/*. 
> 
> Recompilei o Qt:4 sem a flag opengl, porém o problema persiste quand eu vou compilar o startkde
> ...

 

Tem que compilar com e não sem a use flag opengl.

----------

## walbon

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Tem que compilar com e não sem a use flag opengl.

 

Como assim com a flag? Eu já usei as opções USE="-opengl" e USE="opengl", e até coloquei no package.use o opengl.

----------

## baldeante

 *walbon wrote:*   

>  *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   Tem que compilar com e não sem a use flag opengl. 
> 
> Como assim com a flag? Eu já usei as opções USE="-opengl" e USE="opengl", e até coloquei no package.use o opengl.

 

Eu sugeria que adiciona-se a flag "opengl" a linha use do ficheiro /etc/make.conf desta forma todos os pacotes que instala-se e tenham necessidade desta flag iriam utiliza-la.

Depois de colocar a flag na linha use recomendo o comando emerge -uD --newuse world desta forma todos os pacotes e suas dependências que pudessem ter de ser recompilados com a nova flag seriam recompilados possivelmente ate lhe resolve a questão.

Eu presumo que o kde utilize o qt mas como não uso o kde a muito tempo não posso garantir se assim for emerge -uD --newuse kde vai instalar todas as dependências do KDE incluindo o qt se colocar a flag na linha use tanto o qt como o kde vão utilizar a flag opengl se dela necessitarem ...

Recomendo também a instalação do pacote gentoolkit e a utilização do comando revdep-rebuild que faz parte do gentoolkit para resolver qualquer possível problema com bibliotecas danificadas.

----------

